# How's your life on meds?



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

I have started again to consider if I should take a low dose of an atypical antipsychotic. I've heard many bad things about aap's so Im pretty skeptic about taking such a medicine. But at the same time Im tired of having these this emotional chaos on the inside and thinking way way way too much and not being able to concentrate on anything. Im gonna try a very low dose. I know there might be some side effects but what worries me the most is if they will take away the emotional depth and make me indifferent. Will I still enjoy going out to dance? Will I be able to express my feelings through music? 
My psychologist says that she thinks it will make my life easier and better and that it may be what I need to overcome what I struggle with and to calm down a bit. I don't know, maybe I my brain needs some chemical correction. (I had a badtrip on weed 3 years ago and been hypersensitiv to sensory input, struggled with dp, emotional "overload", and also some hallucinogenic persisting perceicing disorder-symptoms) So anyone here who's on a low dose on these meds? How do they affect you?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

If I didn't have my aaps i'd had killed myself. Go for it.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Antipsychotics are contraindicated for people with HPPD.But you never know until you try them.
I tried both, Zyprexa and Risperdal. Zyprexa didn't do anything for me and the DP experience with Risperdal was
undescribable, i literally thought I was dead.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I a little more than a year I gained more than 15 kg on respiredol...also had some bouts of insomnia. I'm also really tired all the time, sleep for like 12 hours a day...have depression too...all from respiredol


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Risperdal and the likes of it needs to die in a fire except for when needed to directly administer to someone that is in an extreme psychotic state.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Risperdal and the likes of it needs to die in a fire except for when needed to directly administer to someone that is in an extreme psychotic state.


I was psychotic







Except the doctors who prescribed it to me, they didn't know I was psychotic, they thought it was just anxiety, so yeah, weird. Then a year later I got contacted by these other doctors who saw me and they said I was psychotic...although I guess not deeply!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I was psychotic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what were your symptoms ?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

danxiety said:


> what were your symptoms ?


I feel too ashamed to say anymore







But honestly I was obviously psychotic...the only thing that was normal was that I wasn't talking weird like some people, my thoughts made sense.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I feel too ashamed to say anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you or a loved one is in a emotional melt-down from whatever it is you are flipping out about, there is not a better med on the market to calm you the hell down RIGHT NOW. Maybe it will be a short lived thing, maybe it will become a part of your cocktail, but rest assured Zyprexa is the best at what it does. It might make you a zombie or whatever, but hands-down it beats every other one besides Clozaril. If it is bad enough that you need Clozaril, you need to be on meds, no question about it. I would not be scared of any of the AAP's at low dose. Yea you might get fat, but that seems to be only those who lay around and eat all the time. Seroquel is the "lightest" and does not really carry the stigma of a AAP. I took Zyprexa when I was flipping out several years ago and it SHUT DOWN any crazy thoughts and such. I am on Seroquel XR for anxiety and it works like a charm. I eat right and exercise so I am not worried to much about the weight thing. I just take 50 once a day and it has been really good. I keep the Zyprexa on hand in case of any more flip-outs. I suggest starting with Seroquel and if it does not work, try Zyprexa. I would not go over 50 of Seroquel or 10 of Zyprexa.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> If you or a loved one is in a emotional melt-down from whatever it is you are flipping out about, there is not a better med on the market to calm you the hell down RIGHT NOW. Maybe it will be a short lived thing, maybe it will become a part of your cocktail, but rest assured Zyprexa is the best at what it does. It might make you a zombie or whatever, but hands-down it beats every other one besides Clozaril. If it is bad enough that you need Clozaril, you need to be on meds, no question about it. I would not be scared of any of the AAP's at low dose. Yea you might get fat, but that seems to be only those who lay around and eat all the time. Seroquel is the "lightest" and does not really carry the stigma of a AAP. I took Zyprexa when I was flipping out several years ago and it SHUT DOWN any crazy thoughts and such. I am on Seroquel XR for anxiety and it works like a charm. I eat right and exercise so I am not worried to much about the weight thing. I just take 50 once a day and it has been really good. I keep the Zyprexa on hand in case of any more flip-outs. I suggest starting with Seroquel and if it does not work, try Zyprexa. I would not go over 50 of Seroquel or 10 of Zyprexa.


Ok. Maybe seroquel could be an option then.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

snow storm said:


> Ok. Maybe seroquel could be an option then.


If its for anxiety then yes, it can be a viable option for you. Do not get me wrong... AAP's are a last line med. They are only used for anxiety if everything else has not worked. Before I went the AAP route, I would try Depakote or Lamictal. Buspar and Gabapentin are both really weird drugs and only work for a few folks, but you might be one. I would go with Seroquel, but only after SSRI's, NI's, AC's have either not worked or not gave you the desired result.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> If I didn't have my aaps i'd had killed myself. Go for it.


in what respect do they help you ?


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> If its for anxiety then yes, it can be a viable option for you. Do not get me wrong... AAP's are a last line med. They are only used for anxiety if everything else has not worked. Before I went the AAP route, I would try Depakote or Lamictal. Buspar and Gabapentin are both really weird drugs and only work for a few folks, but you might be one. I would go with Seroquel, but only after SSRI's, NI's, AC's have either not worked or not gave you the desired result.


Ok. It was a psychiatrist who works in the same office as my psychologist who suggested it. I thought he was gonna propose a SSRI, so I was a bit surpised. My psychologist talks to me about meds as if it was candy and I think she really wants me to take them, but Im not so sure...My anxiety leves are not even that high. I guess it's something you actually don't want to take unless you have to, and I don't necessarily feel that I do. I might give it try though, it couldn't be all that harmful. I'll suggest lamictal for the psychiatrist who will prescribe me meds if I decide to go down that route. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

danxiety said:


> in what respect do they help you ?


Im much calmer, I havnt had a panic attack in months.

Also, why all the hate for risperidal and fluoxetine?


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> Im much calmer, I havnt had a panic attack in months.
> 
> Also, why all the hate for risperidal and fluoxetine?


Risperdal made my anxiety much worse.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Brando2600 said:


> Im much calmer, I havnt had a panic attack in months.
> 
> Also, why all the hate for risperidal and fluoxetine?


if you have DP brought on by chronic anxiety, those meds generally do not work and in fact can make things much worse. not saying there arent cases where they help, but generally no. my belief is that meds that affect GABA- mostly anti-seizure drugs help the most. klonopin seems to help more people than not with DP. only med that really helps me specifically with DP.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Kpanic said:


> If its for anxiety then yes, it can be a viable option for you. Do not get me wrong... AAP's are a last line med. They are only used for anxiety if everything else has not worked. Before I went the AAP route, I would try Depakote or Lamictal. Buspar and Gabapentin are both really weird drugs and only work for a few folks, but you might be one. I would go with Seroquel, but only after SSRI's, NI's, AC's have either not worked or not gave you the desired result.


can you please explain what means SSRI(probably antidepresant as in serotonine reuptake...) NI and AC


----------

